# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  سبب تسمية (أبيار علي) الاسم المشهور بالمدينة -تصويب مهم

## أبو صالح الحوراني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسوله الأمين وآله وصحبه وسلّم وبعد



فقد ذكر لي طبيب فاضل كان والدي يتعالج لديه في المستشفى التخصصي بالرياض , عن سبب تسمية (أبيار علي) الاسم المشهور بالمدينة ؛ وذكر لي في حينها أن هناك من ذكر أن هذا الاسم ؛إنما هو نسبة لعلي بن دينار والي ( دارفور ) في ذلك الوقت . وأخبرته أن ذلك غير صحيح في حينها .


ثمّ رأيت بعض الكتاب في الصحف وأرسل لي بعضهم على الإيميل نسبة الاسم لعلي بن دينار ..الخ 



وبيانا لهذه المسألة التي تدلّ على عجلة من كتب فيها دون تدقيق وتمحيص ؛ ونحن أمة عرفت بالتدقيق والاهتمام بصحة نسبة الشيء لقائله أو سببه .أقول : هذا الكلام غير صحيح ؛ فإن علي بن دينار(وهو سلطان دار فور) المنسوب ذلك الاسم له جاء إلي الميقات عام 1898م حاجاً ( أي منذ حوالي مائة عام )، فوجد حالة الميقات سيئة، فحفر الآبار للحجاج ليشربوا منها ويُطعمهم عندها، وجدد مسجد ذي الحليفة، ذلك المسجد الذي صلي فيه النبي وهو خارج للحج من المدينة المنورة، وأقام وعمّر هذا المكان، ولذلك سمي المكان بأبيار علي نسبة لعلي بن دينار. (هكذا الرواية التي وصلتني )



والسؤال هنا لماذا هذا الكلام غير صحيح ؟



الجواب الذي لا يختلف فيه اثنان : أن هذا الاسم معروف مذكور ومنثور في بطون الكتب قبل ولادة هذا الرجل بمئات السنين . فقد ذكره ابن تيمية (المتوفى سنة 728) وقال : في فتاواه (26/99) (فذو الحليفة : هي أبعد المواقيت، بينها وبين مكة عشر مراحل، أو أقل أو أكثر بحسب اختلاف الطرق، فإن منها إلى مكة عدة طرق، وتسمي وادي العَقِيق، ومسجدها يسمي مسجد الشجرة، وفيها بئر، تسميها جهال العامة : [ بئر علي ] ؛ لظنهم أن عليا قاتل الجن بها، وهو كذب، فإن الجن لم يقاتلهم أحد من الصحابة، وعلى أرفع قدرًا من أن يثبت الجن لقتاله، ولا فضيلة لهذا البئر، ولا مذمة، ولا يستحب أن يرمي بها حجرًا ولا غيره .)


وذكرهذه النسبة لعلي رضي الله عنه غيره كالحافظ ابن حجر(المتوفى 852هـ) في فتح الباري , والحطاب من المالكية (المتوفى سنة 945هـ) في شرحه لمختصر خليل , والنفراوي (المتوفى سنة 1125هـ) في الفواكه الدواني , والصنعاني (المتوفى سنة 1182هـ) , والشوكاني (المتوفى سنة 1250هـ ) , وغيرهم كثير , ولولا الإطالة على القاريء لاستطردت في ذكر كلّ من نسب هذه البئر لعلي رضي الله عنه .


والعلماء الذين ذكروا نسبة البئر لعلي يتفقون أن هذا ممّا تقوله العامة وأن ذلك كذب على علي رضي الله عنه ؛ وأول من وضع هذا الاسم بعض من ينتسب لبعض الفرق كما بيّن ذلك شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميّة .


ثمّ نحن جديرون بإحياء ما نطق به سيّد الخلق بتسمية الميقات باسمه الذي سمّاه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلّم , فهو (ذو الحليفة) 



قال الشيخ بكر أبو زيد – رحمه الله - : وما بني على الاختلاف فينبغي أن يكون محل هجر وفراق ، فلنهجر التسمية المكذوبة ولنستعمل ما خرج التلفظ به بين شفتي النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ولنقل : (( ذو الحليفة )) .معجم المناهي اللفظية (45)



وما ذكره الشيخ –رحمه الله- عين الصواب فما هجر اسم صحيح إلاّ وحلّت تسمية محدثة , فينسى الأصل ويشتهر المحدث ؛ بل وينكر على من أحيا الأصل أحيانا ؛ وهذا كحال السنن والبدع ؛ فما حلّت بدعة إلاّ وهجرت سنة ؛ حتى تتلبّس البدعة بصورة السنة والعكس . والله المستعان 




وكتب : يوسف المحمدي - المدرس بالجامعة الإسلاميّة
_________
نقله لكم أخوكم أبو صالح 
هذا وما أصبت فمن الرحمن وما أخطأت فمن نفسي ومن الشيطان
أرجو الدعاء

----------


## أم هشام بنت نجد

جزيت خيرا على التوضيح

----------


## احمد ابو انس

بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

جزاك الله خيرًا على التنبيه.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

سبب تسمية (أبيار علي) بهذا الاسم 
السؤال
ما هو سبب تسمية أبيار علي بهذا الاسم؟.
الإجابــة
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد:
فقد ذكر بعض أهل العلم أن تسمية (ذو الحليفة) ببير علي، أو أبيار علي جاء من العوام لزعمهم أن عليا ـ رضي الله عنه ـ قاتل في بئرها الجان، ولا أصل لذلك، كما جاء في مرقاة المفاتيح للملا علي القاري، وجاء في شرح عمدة الأحكام لعبد الله بن جبرين: وهذه التسمية محدثة، سماها بذلك الرافضة.. وإلا فاسمها على الأصل ـ ذو الحليفة ـ ثم قال: وذكر شيخ الإسلام أن الرافضة يزعمون أن فيها بئراً قد قاتل علي ـ رضي الله عنه ـ فيها الجن، فقالوا: أبيار علي، أو: بئر علي ـ وكذبوا، فلم يقاتل علي أحداً من الجن، وكذلك جميع الصحابة ما ذكر أنهم قاتلوا أحداً من الجن، لا في ذلك المكان ولا في غيره.
http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...waId&Id=206245

----------

